# hymer b544 control panel



## redtetters (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi we have a 1993 b544 and are not sure what the word LUFTER means on the control panel. It sounds like a fan when switched on.


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi

On my 1993 B544 there is an extra fan where the light unit is oven the gas hob. If you look at the door end of the extractor unit there should be a small lever, which from memory directs air in or out. I think lufter means fan.

Regards

Herman


----------

